# Clear glass hinges ??



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

My oceanic glass top has a thick black plastic hinge -- that happens to directly block one of my lights.

Does anyone know if someone sells a clear hinge ?


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

I saw a website displaying a clear hinge for AGA Versa-Tops. A lot of people remove the hinges but that defeats the purpose of a glass canopy. You could raise your light or put a second light in the front. You could also buy a wider light fixture.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=27


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

I've tried using acrylic but it bows very shortly.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I am building a new crab tank. I am using the hindge I showed above but I used glass panels. If you look at that web site it shows the same hindge used as a open flap door with glass. So your lights are what? Sounds like they are wide not standard. Could your lights be hung and the top removed?


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

Awesome !

glasscages sells it separately for "Hinge is $ 2.00 per foot + shipping."


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Check out this link:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/42194-sliding-glass-top-how.html

Look Ma, no hinge!!!!


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

If it's an Oceanic tank, make sure the hinge is for the right thickness of glass. Perfecto and All-Glass make canopies with 1/8 inch glass, but Oceanic uses 3/16, or at least they did the last time I checked.


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

Interesting idea, that sliding window top !


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

How about this simpler idea...

Instead of having one long 23 inch hinge... 

Chop it into 2 small sized hinges...


----------

